# Wlp037 Yorkshire Square Ale Yeast



## Peter Wadey (29/8/09)

I have mentioned this before, but here is a proper reminder since Sept starts next week!

*WLP037 Yorkshire Square Ale Yeast*
This yeast produces a beer that is malty, but well-balanced. Expect flavors that are toasty with malt-driven esters. Highly flocculent and good choice for English pale ales, English brown ales, and mild ales.
Attenuation: 68-72%
Flocculation: High
Optimum Fermentation Temperature: 65-70F
Alcohol Tolerance: Medium-High

Peter


----------



## goatherder (29/8/09)

Is this the same as wyeast 1469?


----------



## Duff (29/8/09)

Have you pre-ordered somewhere Pete?


----------



## buttersd70 (29/8/09)

goatherder said:


> Is this the same as wyeast 1469?



Certainly sounds so....if not the same, then at least very similar.


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/09)

If Wyeast bring their 1469 out again towards Christmas, Whitelabs with their Yorkshire Square and also the new Proculture Wood Ale yeast ( two vials in my fridge right now :icon_cheers: ) it's going to be a Yorkie Orgie this year :beerbang:


----------



## Peter Wadey (29/8/09)

Duff said:


> Have you pre-ordered somewhere Pete?



G'day Duff,
I put my name down for a couple of vials on an order being placed next week.
It's listed on the Whitelabs order sheet, so your nearest stockist should be able to help you out.

Happy brewing,
Pete


----------



## buttersd70 (29/8/09)

BribieG said:


> it's going to be a Yorkie Orgie this year



Gawd, now _theres _a nasty mental image. :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/09)

Quite a sober affair actually


----------



## haysie (29/8/09)

mmm, Venison.
DeerHunting season.


----------



## buttersd70 (29/8/09)

For those that don't know, Bribie's the one in motley :lol:


----------



## acoulson (30/8/09)

If they sourced it from the National Yeast Culture Collection in the UK, it sounds a lot like NCYC 1333. h34r: (Listed as Yorkshire squares head type)

I bought a freeze dried ampule last year for one of my clients and here are my fermentation and tasting notes for my first trial brew with it (Northern English style Bitter);

-In 30 ml prop. produced thick cake and large head good & ester aroma
-Very large fermentation head
-FG 1.008 to 1.010
-Fermentation med-fast @ 18-19 degrees
-Very flocculant yeast
-Tasting at 1 week -Malty but with medium fruitiness form esters, No Diac, DMS SO4 or H2S
-Medium sediment in bottle but very clear.
-Highly recommend for BOTTLED PALE ALE
-Tasting 2 weeks- Malty smooth and med to low Esters- Maybe more suited to ALT.
-Primed at 8g/l sucrose very good carbonation.

IF this is the yeast they are using, it's very nice and I highly recommended it though I haven't tried it at higher temps. Might throw off more esters and fusel alcohol ???


----------



## buttersd70 (30/8/09)

If it behaves like 1469 does, you can push it pretty warm. loads of ester, no fusels that I could tell, as long as you control it...


----------



## acoulson (30/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> If it behaves like 1469 does, you can push it pretty warm. loads of ester, no fusels that I could tell, as long as you control it...



All three might all be the same little critters. Sound remarkably similar. I remember thinking to myself "man this is a stable yeast. I like this one" Sounds like I could have saved my client a bit of money and just mail ordered some 1469 :blink:


----------



## Duff (30/8/09)

Interesting. Wy1469 gets alot of love on AHB. I wonder if one could spot the difference in a blind tasting if you blended around 70% WLP002 and 30% WLP005. I reckon it would be pretty close.


----------



## Peter Wadey (30/8/09)

Duff said:


> Interesting. Wy1469 gets alot of love on AHB. I wonder if one could spot the difference in a blind tasting if you blended around 70% WLP002 and 30% WLP005. I reckon it would be pretty close.



Mate I still have WY1469 in the fridge. So what!
Unlike some of these other guys that sit around wondering, I am not remotely interested at this stage about whether it's the damn same or not.
Why not try it anyway? (Note: This is not aimed at you)
It might be something different .....woooo-hooo!
Could I be bothered to do a side by side? 
Not really at this stage, though it is not beyond other members of the club that have more time.
God I am damn lucky to have the time for as many batches as a do with 2 young kids.....'Her Indoors' accommodates my obsession, bless her soul.

Ring Richard early on Monday if you want some from ESB, else your nearest stockist. Any should be able to order, it's on the pad!

Wadey
Yeast tart, very happy 'cause he mashed today & already half tanked


----------



## lespaul (5/9/11)

one of the nicest yeast going around
used it on the DrS TTL and it came out really well


----------

